

Anyone know of an open source implementation like hacker news for node.js? - andrewstuart

Hi folks,<p>I would like to run a site similar to Hacker News, but ideally implemented in node.js<p>Edit: ideally with a MongoDB back end.<p>Does anyone know of something like this?<p>Thanks<p>as
======
alnayyir
Why node.js?

If you care that much about implementation, you should consider it an
opportunity to write some code.

